
The Haxe Code Cookbook - nudpiedo
http://haxe.org/blog/the-haxe-code-cookbook
======
larsiusprime
Exactly the sort of thing the Haxe community needs! I've been impressed with
the massive improvements in documentation and organization its seen in the
past two years, and this is the cherry on top.

~~~
nudpiedo
I think that as well,... also a bit more of batteries included and less
frameworks.

------
brudgers
Direct link to cookbook: [http://code.haxe.org/](http://code.haxe.org/)

~~~
nudpiedo
thank you, somehow I published the note instead of the direct link... now I
can't edit it

